# Which fluorescents for 10 Gallon?



## Zoombob (Mar 13, 2013)

I've begun a NPT, 10 gallon, and planted it heavily yesterday (see photo). I don't think I could cram more plants in there, honestly. I have been struggling with lighting. I had two 10 watt CFLs, 6700k, but it didn't seem like enough light. 

So I ordered AquaticLife's Dual T5HO fixture, which has two 18W T5 bulbs selected for freshwater planted aquariums. Fixture and bulbs come in a box, and it has feet that elevate it about 4 inches about the Versa-Top glass. 

This seems to be WAY too much light. But my only alternative is a single T8 fixture, at 15W. Which gives me 1.5WPG. Whereas the 2 T5's give me 3.6WPG (in theory), though, being High Output, I suppose it's much higher than that. How much, I have not been able to figure out. Nothing on forums about HO and WPG ratios, that I can see. 

Here's my question: should I go back to the 20W of CFL? Buy a T8 single 15W? Or stick with this new 36W T5HO setup?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think you will find that the two cfls provide about the right amount of light. With the t5 you will have too many algae problems. The 15w of t8 wont be enough light to grow much.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

i can think of two options - your choice. 

First option - for a 10 gallon w/out CO2, 2 T8 fixtures is about right. I usually just buy the 6700k (or 6500) Phillips T8 bulbs from the Home Depot. (The plant bulbs are too pink and look dim to my eyes)

Second option - Shade the T5HO light fixture w/ plastic screening. Usually you just buy it in a large roll (i use it to cover the drainage holes in my houseplant pots). The plastic screening should reduce the light intensity by ~40% or so... You could also try to raise it up higher, but depending upon what type of setup you have, that may not be possible so the screening may be just what you need...


----------



## Zoombob (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys, for your advice. You have different opinions, sounds like, but you both agree that the T5 fixture is too much light. I tend to agree.

Bruce, I had the T5 on all day today, and just now replaced it with the CFL fixture. It looks too dim, but that may just be in comparison to the extremely bright T5! 

Jeff, I like your ideas, both of them. I could send the T5 back, since Dr. F&S have 100% guarantee. Then I could buy the 2 T8's. OTOH, I really like this fixture, and screening would allow me a method to vary the light intensity. Another solution is to suspend the fixture, and raise it about a foot above the tank. 

Seems like lighting is the most difficult thing about a planted tank. Most difficult to get right, that is.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Zoombob said:


> Seems like lighting is the most difficult thing about a planted tank. Most difficult to get right, that is.


That's only because u haven't started to mess with CO2 distribution yet . The main concern with lighting is that it determines the nutrient demand and growth rate of ur plants. It's ultimately about balancing light with everything else.


----------



## Zoombob (Mar 13, 2013)

CO2 distribution?!  Woah - not ready for that yet! 

I'll be having a chat with a lighting guy from AquaticLife on Monday - not sure of his exact job title, but he's supposed to be the person who designed these T5 fixtures/bulb combinations for freshwater use. I have a feeling he's going to tell me that they're not meant for low-tech planted, only hi-tech. And I would agree with that. I'm liking the two CFL setup, we'll see how the plants like it, but I'm pretty sure I'll be returning the T5HO fixture. 

Too bad...it was cool-looking.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

You can always up the wattage on the cfls.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I use a standard t8 6500k on my 10 gallon dirted tank.


----------



## Zoombob (Mar 13, 2013)

BruceF said:


> You can always up the wattage on the cfls.


I did that yesterday! Bought 2 Sylvania 6500k 13W cfl's at Lowes. Seems bright, but not blinding, as with the T5s. Now we wait and see how that plants do, and if the algae stays away.


----------



## Zoombob (Mar 13, 2013)

Tattooedfool83 said:


> I use a standard t8 6500k on my 10 gallon dirted tank.


How heavily planted is the tank? And what type of plants are they? I've got some HC (dwarf baby tears) which I hear is a challenge in low light, and in a low-tech tank. Looks good so far - it's getting direct light - nothing shading it. Yet!


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Zoombob said:


> How heavily planted is the tank? And what type of plants are they? I've got some HC (dwarf baby tears) which I hear is a challenge in low light, and in a low-tech tank. Looks good so far - it's getting direct light - nothing shading it. Yet!











Jungle Val's, ludwigia, dwarf sag, crypt becketti, blyxa, tiger lotus, 2 kinds of bacopa and there's two plants that I don't know what they are called


----------

